# probiotics for nursing mothers



## sarasprings (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm wondering what probiotics you are taking. I was taking a regular adult one, but then read on my son's that it was also for nursing mothers. Should I be taking that one instead?


----------



## wendizbaby (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't believe it matters if you take an adult one or not....at least my homeopath didn't mention it. I take Natren brand...I love it. I don't give my ds any...I believe that it helps him when I take mine.

Wendi


----------



## Swandira (Jun 26, 2005)

I don't know... I give my baby an infant/toddler one in expressed milk. I don't take one myself, though I suppose it would be a good idea.

Nealy
mama to Thales, 12/9/02, and Lydia, 2/26/06


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

When in doubt, take the one labelled for nursing mothers, I'd think. Though I took one that was an adult brand and even gave to Winnie during thrush (dipped my fingertip in the powder and let her suck it off). No problems here.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nighten* 
When in doubt, take the one labelled for nursing mothers, I'd think. Though I took one that was an adult brand and even gave to Winnie during thrush (dipped my fingertip in the powder and let her suck it off). No problems here.










I take an adult one and I have also given ds some during thrush just like nighten did. It seemed to work really well


----------



## xmasbaby7 (May 6, 2005)

I drink a tablesppon of flax oil in OJ every morn, and I give dd a teaspoon in her food. I started this when she was ready for solids. She is never constipated, and her immune system seems really strong.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Bumping to breastfeeding


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I've heard of probiotics, but don't know much about them. What is the benefit of a nursing mother taking them and her baby as well? When should a baby start taking them? I noticed someone said she takesflax seed oil. Is flaxseed a probiotic?


----------



## aiccerb (Dec 25, 2006)

subbing


----------



## elf_babykins (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes, I'd really like to know more about probiotics too. I have a 4wk old with terrible gas and I am just waitng to get a yeast infection (bleh!). And she was just diagnosed with one on her bum (don't know if that's related to anything). I've begun eliminating foods from my diet, but I want to do more. The probioitic I've seen mentioned on here is "L. Reuteri". Do I need to take a specific one, or is there a muliti-probiotic? And ditto on weather it should be given to baby also.


----------



## melissa1 (Feb 2, 2006)

subbing


----------



## elf_babykins (Jan 16, 2007)

Anyone have a favorite brand or place they order from that they can reccomend?


----------



## ChickyMama (Dec 15, 2005)

I have been wanting to order these:

http://www.mercola.com/probiotics

Dr. Mercola raves about them.


----------



## elf_babykins (Jan 16, 2007)

Okay I just ordered Kirkman's Hypoallergenic Pro-Bio Gold™ from the Kirkman's website. It contains:
LACTOBACILLUS RHAMNOSUS
LACTOBACILLUS ACIDOPHILUS (LA-5)
BIFIDOBACTERIUM BIFIDUM / LACTIS (BB-12)
LACTOBACILLUS CASEI
LACTOBACILLUS PLANTARUM
STREPTOCOCCUS THERMOPHILUS

However it does not contain the one I had seen mentioned here- L. Reuteri I can't seem to find a product (or on it's own) that does not contain allergens!


----------



## sarasprings (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm still probiotic free. I've got to make a decision soon. I also need to find a GFCF prenatal, too. Thanks for all your input. I'll be shopping online this weekend!


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

www.rockwellnutrition.com


----------



## clovermom (Aug 30, 2006)

I honestly don't know all that much about probiotics but I have been taking them since my twins were born. As they were born via C-section and spent time in the NICU we all had antibiotics during the first few days of their lives, this can wipe out the good intestinal flora in your body so the probiotics are a way of replacing it. Our ped recommended that I continue with them to possibly help with DS's gas and to boost immunity (I read somewhere that your immunity begins in the gut). We have been healthy overall since then. I am now taking New Chapter Probiotics with a Purpose--Probiotic Immune Support, I have also taken All Flora Probiotics, haven't noticed a difference between brands. Oh, ps they have to be refridgerated so I'm not sure about shipping them if ordered online.


----------

